# Nicole Richie papped using Maybelline Great Lash



## Pootle_around (Mar 16, 2006)

There was a picture in Heat (UK celeb mag) of Nicole Richie using Maybelline's Great Lash mascara. I know it that one because the wand was green. The thing is, I've tried it 3 times and just can't et it to work for me at all. Each time I buy it I think "maybe I'm not doing it right, I'll try it again" but every time I end up throwing it away.

Does anyone else use this successfully? it's not even that popular on MUA.


----------



## blondehott (Mar 16, 2006)

huge 2nd!!!!  Its not a great mascara and its cheap why does Nicole use it?Its not a good mascara


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 16, 2006)

Wasn't it supposed to be one of the best mascaras made???


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 16, 2006)

I personally love this mascara. I've never had a problem with it. I love the ultra black with the curved brush. I think it works very well. But hey, if you don't like it, you don't like it, what can you do...


----------



## panties (Mar 16, 2006)

what may not work for you may work for the next person...maybe it works for nicole...


----------



## karen (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't like this mascara because three hours later you can see black particles under your  eye.  I doubt Nicole really uses this.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

A lot of big name makeup artists swear by Great Lash...


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, that's what i was thinking too.  I was like WTH?


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 17, 2006)

I love this mascara!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol same here i guess we have dirty minds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i haved used it several times and had no problem i just prefer zoomlash and prolash


but i know tons of girls that use this and swear by it


----------



## Pootle_around (Mar 17, 2006)

Classic Beauty and Karen - shame on you!
I remember when Maybelline first came out in the UK and all the magazines were praising it, saying it was america's #1 mascara (is this true, btw?), and saying that it was MUA favourite.
Every time I've used it, it goes on wet, flakes all over the place and melts onto my lower eyelids.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2006)

i can't stand it, even a 60cent mascara that i bought in a chinese store worked better...


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha! i'm glad i wasn't the only one!


----------



## User34 (Mar 17, 2006)

I hate to say that I never cared for great lash either. =/
I bought it b/c I heard all the rants and raves but It always flaked on me. But hey,  like someone said, what might not work for you , might work for others.


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

you guys have dirty ass minds!!! lmao....

i actually heart that it was a good mascara.... maybe one day i'll give it a shot since im looking for a decent DS mascara...


----------



## lovejam (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha, you too, huh?


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dunno why so many ppl hate it, but I really like this mascara.


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 19, 2006)

Great Lash is an okay mascara. I think it's really intended for a natural look since all it does is darken/color lashes. My HG drug store mascara has be Max Factor 2000 Calorie it does alot for so little money.


----------



## Isis (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  same here! WOW that's ...um... a new use for it


----------



## aerials (Mar 19, 2006)

It's weird because when I first started using it, I couldn't get it to work for me whatsoever. But in the past couple of months, I've started to try it again and I'm finding it's working better than some of the other mascaras I'm used to. Holds curl and doesn't smudge on me!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 19, 2006)

its a good basica mascara


----------



## sarzio (Mar 26, 2006)

personally I like it, because i'm not huge on super big lashes... I prefer a more natural look. I use the straight brush version because I could never get the curved brush to work well for me... It works really well when it's brand new, unfortunately it kinda gets more clumpy towards the end of the tube... Can anyone reccomend a mac mascara which is more natural looking but a bit more fluid like.. thanks


----------



## lara (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_A lot of big name makeup artists swear by Great Lash... _

 
It's great for editorial work because it goes on super black and stays wet looking, which makes the lashes look really lush in photographs. For regular real life use though, YMMV.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Mar 27, 2006)

I've heard that several celebs use it too...and a lot of people like it. It's certainly been around forever.

I've used it before and I think the MASCARA is OK, but the WAND that it comes with - STINKS!


----------



## thejadedstar (Apr 3, 2006)

For me, this mascara sucked! I had major fallout, just flakes and flakes of black all over. Even the Full N Soft just turned to dust on me. I swear by Prep+Prime lash + Zoomblack. It makes my lashes look fake!


----------



## kirstetten (Apr 4, 2006)

I quite like it for everyday use as I don't like huge lashes for work or if I'm going for a more natural look. I can't go out without mascara and this one gives just enough length etc without being too much. And it's cheap


----------



## Tabby (Apr 14, 2006)

great lash doesn't work on me.


----------



## wannabelyn (Apr 19, 2006)

i've no idea why, but i've been to 2 makeovers/photoshoot thing
they used a lot of MAC products but on my eyes. that maybelline mascara...i think it must be really good

beats zoomlash anytime. that lousy tube of mascara


----------



## aziza (Apr 19, 2006)

I never understood why people loved this so much until I tried the curved brush. It's pretty much amazing. The straight brush doesn't do anything for me but it doesn't flake either.


----------



## bellamia (Apr 20, 2006)

I love Great lashs curved brush mascara. I've been using it for years. It  does the job great for me.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2006)

I hate greatlash, but the new lash exact...I love that. I love the brush too.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panties* 
_what may not work for you may work for the next person...maybe it works for nicole..._

 
exactly.  my moms swears by great lash and it does wonders for her lashes.  but when i tried i thought it sucked.


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to not like it, but I just started using it again (since I bought it) and it actually seems to really lengthen my eyelashes and make my eyes pop. I personally like it, although there are other mascaras I like more.. (My favorites are Pro Lash and Clinique High Impact)


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have tried it time and again over many years and am consistantly dissapointed. i too kept thinking it was me.
 then i went back to my old reliable loreal voluminous.
i remeber mascara shopping at heni bendel once and they were out of my then hg, and the girl said"why don't you just stop by dwayne reed and pick up some loreal voluminous,it is the BEST!" i cracked up inside!

i do have to say lancome definicils is the best i have used, but not in the budget at over $30 a pop.

i would love to try diorshow and badgal lash since it is spoken so highly of here by some highly respected people


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I don't even want to say what I was thinking when I saw the title of this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me tooo


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2006)

L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof all the way!


----------



## domifc (Apr 22, 2006)

i'm pretty much a mascara junkie so here's my two cents:

*fave high-end fave mascara:* shu's basic black. i got a CP from someone in japan and i absolutely love it. it does wonders for my wimpy asian lashes. i just curl my lashes a little, apply the mascara and bam, i have eyes that actually stand out.
*
fave d/s mascara:* l'oreal's panoramic curl in waterproof. absolutely great stuff.
*
fave d/s "natural look" mascara:* maybelline's full 'n soft

*discontinued d/s fave:* maybelline's lash expansion. it had a slightly tapered brush and i absolutely loved it while it was around. i don't know if this was just discontinued in canada or just in ontario. if anyone has it at their d/s...please let me know!

*
high-end disappointment:* lancome's hypnose (waterproof formula). it really does make your lashes thicker and whatever but i find it waaaay too thick. it looks piled on and is unbelievably hard to get off--even with a good makeup remover.

*d/s disappointment:* maybelline's lash stylist. the brush did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 23, 2006)

lamo at the title....hahaha


----------



## depecher (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *domifc* 
_...*discontinued d/s fave:* maybelline's lash expansion. it had a slightly tapered brush and i absolutely loved it while it was around. i don't know if this was just discontinued in canada or just in ontario. if anyone has it at their d/s...please let me know!_

 
They still have this mascara in the US. You can buy it online at walgreens.com. Here is the link:


http://www.walgreens.com/store/pickc...&id=prod378781

Here are other sites that have Maybelline products. I don't know if they ship to Canada or not though.

http://www.maybelline.com/products/shoponline.aspx


----------

